
Golang tool for automating loud installations of packages/libraries/binaries - Alistanis
https://github.com/alistanis/silentinstall
======
Alistanis
I've submitted this to some people in the reddit community for feedback in
/r/golang, /r/programming, and /r/devops, and figured I would post it here as
well. It seemed to do pretty well in the devops community.

Any suggestions, requests, improvements, or critiques are welcome. This
package is basically aimed at being "expect lite." There's more info in the
readme!

~~~
dozzie
Uhm... Weren't package managers (APT or Yum, for instance) designed
specifically for such thing?

~~~
Alistanis
Yes, absolutely. But packaging requires there being a package for your
distribution, which means there needs to be a maintainer. There's also Oracle,
Atlassian, and MySQL Secure Mode (for example) installations that are a pain
to automate. Did you look at the readme at all? This isn't meant to be a
replacement for apt or for yum, this is a special purpose tool - and I don't
expect it to be a universal one. Expect can already do everything my tool
does, but in the case of expect, instead of using a simple configuration file,
you need to learn how it works and learn the dsl. That being said, there is an
expect module for ansible that can handle things in a similar manner:
[http://docs.ansible.com/ansible/expect_module.html](http://docs.ansible.com/ansible/expect_module.html),
though I would say that the documentation doesn't give a good indication of
how to respond to a specific question other than the order in which it's
asked.

Either way, I hope this is useful to some people, and if not, well, that's
cool too. Thanks for the interest either way.

